# remontarse



## shaky

remontarse a= remonter à ?
Je suis pas sûre si j'utilise bien ce mot...

Cette histoire remonte au vingtième siècle.

Pour: Esa historia se remonta al siglo veinte.

Se puede usar con ese sentido? Y no hace falta el se?


----------



## josepbadalona

exacto "remonte à" sin "se"


----------



## shaky

merci beaucoup!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Disculpa Josep, pero el DUEA dice lo contrario.
Pronominal: retroceder en el tiempo hasta una época pasada. EJ: "_para buscar el origen de esa costumbre hay que remontarse a la época medieval".
_Un saludo


----------



## josepbadalona

Gurb, 
Estoy conforme contigo, faltaría más :
en español = se remonta a
en francés = remonte à

o es que no he entendido bien la pregunta
me parece que lo que buscaba Shaky era la confirmación de la frase francesa, por eso le dije que en francés : sin "se"..
un saludo de Paquita de cbpp

espero que lo haya entendido así...


----------



## shaky

Si, exactamente, josepbadalona, yo me referia a su uso en frances. gracias a los dos!


----------



## Vian

Buenas tardes,
no encuentro la manera adecuada de traducir: "hay que remontarse a los primeros tiempos para... " Se trata de un texto histórico en el que se habla del origen de Francia.
Il faut............. aux premiers temps pour...."
Muchas gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Je pense à "*parvenir*".


----------



## marcelanda

Revenir? 
Remonter?


----------



## Trinite

remonter je pense


----------



## Vian

Muchas gracias a todos, creo que voy a quedarme con "revenir".
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Parruliño

non, revenir non, remonter !


----------



## yserien

Faire sa réapparition après avoir disparu du cours de l'histoire.(Revenir)
Yo también pienso que remonter (en este caso, va mejor que revenir)


----------



## Vian

OK. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## vignale951

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Hola a todos! Como diria en frances algo asi:
".... su historia se remonta a la ..."

desde ya muchas gracias!! 

Nacho


----------



## Dekka

Hola Nacho,

Se podría decir: " ..._son histoire remonte à_...". O sea que el verbo es casi es idéntico. Lo que pasa en francés es que no se trata de un verbo pronominal.


----------



## wantherer

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
muy buenas a todos!
de tanto repetírmelo ya no sé si siquiera tiene sentido en español!!! la frase que me gustaría traducir sería algo así como: los orígenes de la esclavitud se pueden *remontar *al siglo VI a.C con el Egipto faraónico...

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## Gévy

wantherer said:


> *¡M*uy buenas a todos!
> *¡¡¡D*e tanto repetírmelo ya no sé si siquiera tiene sentido en español!!! *L*a frase que me gustaría traducir sería algo así como: los orígenes de la esclavitud se pueden *remontar *al siglo VI a.C con el Egipto faraónico...
> *¡¡¡*Muchas gracias de antemano!!!


*Nota de moderación:*
Las mayúsculas y la puntuación son parte integrante de la ortografía y en un foro linguístico la ortografía se ha de respetar. Norma 11. 
_____________________________________________

Bonjour Wantherer:

*Remontarse a: remonter à*


> *2.* [Dans une accept. temp.]     *Remonter à*. Rétablir dans le passé l'origine d'un fait, d'un événement, etc.


Source: CNRTL

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## wantherer

¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------

